# HorseCreek hunt 2012



## robert carter (Apr 19, 2012)

October 25-28. Ya`ll come.RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 19, 2012)

Planning on getting there a little earlier this year.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 20, 2012)

One of my favorite places to hunt, with some of the finest folks on earth!  I do my darndest to be there buddy!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 20, 2012)

Already scheduled


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 20, 2012)

I will be putting in for the vaction tonite. I love the HC hunt.


----------



## onemoretime (Apr 20, 2012)

cannot wait!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 20, 2012)

I re read Chris' chronicles before last yrs hunt and wanted to stay a week but work got in the way. Maybe this yr I can do it.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 20, 2012)

Hate that I will miss it this year. That is the week that me and my nephew are going on our Hunt in Alabama. I hope that I will already have a few HC deer in the freezer before then.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 22, 2012)

Vacation already planned.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 22, 2012)

i would really like to be at this one.... never been to horse creek.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 22, 2012)

Dennis said:


> Already scheduled





onemoretime said:


> cannot wait!!!!!





dutchman said:


> Vacation already planned.


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 29, 2012)

This will be here soon.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 29, 2012)

Were going to gettem this year


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Aug 29, 2012)

ill be there sep.8/16 I was born and raisd on the mascogy end of horse creek any of u remeber the hunting there.been down there the last two weekend and its looking good for hogs and deer . the buck in my avtor came from down there


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Hoghunter2009,

How about hitting the edit button and changing "gays" to "guys".

LOL!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking forward to it!  Should be a great year if the swamp doesn't flood.  Dennis, you gonna bring any of them sausages?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 29, 2012)

Somebody say sausage? Reckon Charlie is going to choke a chicken?


----------



## Dennis (Aug 30, 2012)

Maybe


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Aug 30, 2012)

Bucky T said:


> Hey Hoghunter2009,
> 
> How about hitting the edit button and changing "gays" to "guys".
> 
> LOL!



thanks man. sorry bout that was on my tuch sc. tab and must of hit


----------



## beaulesye10 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll be there this Saturday doing a little last minute scouting and pig hunting...Have hunted there for years one of my favorite things I'll look into the October hunt.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 30, 2012)

From the 2010 Hunt


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 30, 2012)

I've got this week scheduled off so if everything holds maybe I can get 5 days out of it.


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 31, 2012)

Got it on the Calander.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like it going to be a great hunt, lets hope it cools off a bunch that week


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 13, 2012)

Does the bow season end on Sat 27th Robert, or can I hunt through Sunday?  It seems the DNR hunting site is down right now!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks like it's open through Monday the 29th!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 13, 2012)

I already got some stuff packed.  Hope to arrive Wednesday evening the 24th.


----------



## gregg dudley (Oct 7, 2012)

Starting to think about trying to make this hunt.  Who all is planning to go?  Where are y'all camping?


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like a good time for sure.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 7, 2012)

Me and Jayin J and his dad. Apex Predator too...will be in the campground. It has a bath house.


----------



## gregg dudley (Oct 7, 2012)

Cool.  I pulled some maps and see that there is a campsite on the property.  I am having a hard time telling the difference between walking trails and driving trails on the map...


----------



## baldfish (Oct 7, 2012)

I will be down there Sunday evening and yes Barry I will choke a chicken or you


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 7, 2012)

baldfish said:


> I will be down there Sunday evening and yes Barry I will choke a chicken or you



Did you mean you or two


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 8, 2012)

My wife and I are going to try and make it. We have never been to that part of Georgia and are looking forward to some new scenery. Will our regular leather hunting boots be fine or should we get some rubber boots or snake boots? Also are the roads good? We plan on driving my wifes 2 wheel drive Honda CRV to save on gas. Any other advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JayTee (Oct 8, 2012)

I hunted the for the first time last December. The roads were fine. Real sandy down there so it seem to drain well. Much better than red clay anyway.
That was my 1st time hunting south GA & I was really impressed. 
They also have a nice campground with a bath house.
Good luck.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 9, 2012)

Roads are great. Walking trails are marked. Looks like a good acorn crop this year too. About the same on pigs as last year a few but not a lot but a fella could kill one. Deer hunting should be great.I think everyone in the past that has hunted a day or two has seen a deer.Oh yea..lots of poisen ivy...RC


----------



## dpoole (Oct 9, 2012)

RC how is the SKETTER CROP ??


----------



## Al33 (Oct 9, 2012)

I sure do want to make this hunt again but so much depends on circumstances here at home. Right now it's not looking good for me to make it but you never know.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 10, 2012)

ngabowhunter said:


> My wife and I are going to try and make it. We have never been to that part of Georgia and are looking forward to some new scenery. Will our regular leather hunting boots be fine or should we get some rubber boots or snake boots? Also are the roads good? We plan on driving my wifes 2 wheel drive Honda CRV to save on gas. Any other advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



A couple of Thermocells may prove to be a wise investment.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm kinda fond of snake boots, down that way.


----------



## brownitisdown (Oct 10, 2012)

i am hoping to make this hunt myself hope my  freind al comes and gave me more shooting lesson


----------



## Al33 (Oct 10, 2012)

brownitisdown said:


> i am hoping to make this hunt myself hope my  freind al comes and gave me more shooting lesson



 Coming from the guy that won top trad honors at the Appling Bowhunters Festival this year. Hope we both make it Ben, would love seeing you again. Things started looking a lot better for me as of today.


----------



## brownitisdown (Oct 10, 2012)

yep we do have alot of fun


----------



## robert carter (Oct 11, 2012)

Believe it or not I did not use my thermacel till right at dark this week hunting there. None at all while walking.RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 11, 2012)

I've been noticing the same thing Robert.  July and August were horrible for skeeters, but they have thinned out lately.  I wonder why?


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 11, 2012)

Could it be a sign of an early Winter?


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 16, 2012)

Gettin' close.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 16, 2012)

robert carter said:


> Believe it or not I did not use my thermacel till right at dark this week hunting there. None at all while walking.RC



Noticed the same over around Ocmulgee. Even when hunting down on sweetwater creek, but I ain't complaining.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 16, 2012)

baldfish said:


> I will be down there Sunday evening and yes Barry I will choke a chicken or you



that's funny right there........


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm getting really excited about this hunt!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 21, 2012)

Anybody got a nearby street address or a set of coordinates for the campground so I can plug them into my GPS?


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 21, 2012)

ngabowhunter said:


> Anybody got a nearby street address or a set of coordinates for the campground so I can plug them into my GPS?



This should be right at the entrance off the highway. The campground will be to your South and easy to find once turning off highway.
31 50 12.22 N
82 52 10.66 W

Google Earth shows it as a crossroad for Hwy 117 and Co rd 129


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 21, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> This should be right at the entrance off the highway. The campground will be to your South and easy to find once turning off highway.
> 31 50 12.22 N
> 82 52 10.66 W
> 
> Google Earth shows it as a crossroad for Hwy 117 and Co rd 129



Thank you. I appreciate it. My wife and I should be there sometime Thursday morning.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Oct 24, 2012)

hwy 117 and 123???


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 24, 2012)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> hwy 117 and 123???



129.  Be sure and bring your halloween costume for Sat night contest. Chase won last two years.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 27, 2012)

got away just in time!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 29, 2012)

My wife and I had a great time. It was nice seeing some old faces and meeting some new folks. We would also like to thank everyone that fed us. That was some of the best food we have  ate in a long time. We will definately be getting a dutch oven in the near future. Maybe on the next outing we can return the favor and feed you guys.


----------



## Beasley (Nov 5, 2012)

What happened to the pictures of yalls hunt this year? We always love to see them every year on here, but havent came across thim yet


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 5, 2012)

Beasley said:


> What happened to the pictures of yalls hunt this year? We always love to see them every year on here, but havent came across thim yet



I've got a video in the works. Been busy w other stuff.


----------

